

Networks, Crowds, and Markets: Reasoning About a Highly Connected World - geekfactor
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/home/kleinber/networks-book/networks-book.pdf

======
geekfactor
Free pdf of a recent (Sept 2010) textbook on social network and market theory.
Pre-production draft. Written by two Cornell profs. Looks good.

Its recency affords it nice coverage of Facebook and Twitter as practical
examples.

~~~
scifix
thanks! very useful information...

how to start a business www.facelooknow.com www.xtraincomeonline.blogspot.com
www.iloveustranger.blogspot.com

